# Sea Salt & Vinegar Almonds?



## fishawn (Feb 23, 2009)

At our house the hottest thing with the kids & their friends right now is Sea Salt & Vinegar potatoe chips.....I love that flavor combination too, just would like to have it in something "a little more" healthy, as in almonds. 

Anyone (Irishteabear?) Have any ideas on if this might work & how to go about the begining experiments? Start with soaking them in salted water with vinegar maybe?


----------



## desertlites (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds good I think I will try wetting them in vinegar, rolling in salt ,and maybe spritzing with vinegar?


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 23, 2009)

Either way might work.  The soaking in vinegar/salt water might be better.  I would soak a couple of almonds in a half vinegar, half water salt mix.  Broil them to see how they taste and adjust from there.  That way you're not wasting almonds and can tweek it a lot easier.  Let me know how they turn out.


----------



## fishawn (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's what I tried so far

2 cups water
1 cup Vinegar
2 Tblsp Kosher salt

Brined for 3 hours, then in oven @ 350 for about 30 minutes, no smoke yet, just trying to figure out the brine & times. 

Not bad, I think they need a little more time in this ratio of brine/water, maybe overnight, but the taste was good........sprayed with pam & added some more powdered salt, which helped. 

Any experimentation on this issue would be great. I think it has potential, but the tastes/flavors need to be figured out.

Oh & had some LEANEST ground beef fatties in the smoker while the Chuck is on.........The one that is closed is 5% fat ground beef, flattened out, spread homemade bbq sauce on it, colby-cheddar, salami & pepperoni....NO PICS, it was gone fast.......The other one had fresh Mozzarella & pepperoni or salami, can't remember, but it will be cut up & into a Blue cheese Ceasar tommorow for lunch!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like you're on to somethng there.  Keep us posted.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 26, 2009)

lmao - salt and vinegar is one of the oldest and most distinctive flavours in english crisps (potato chips). 

Mind you we also have it on out fish and chips (chips = sorta french fries but different)

For the almonds I'd smoke for an hour or so so that they were hot. Then lightly coat in balsamic vinegar and then sprinkle fine seasalt on to coat lightly and evenly and then finish off for a couple of hours (or however long you smoke your nuts for ;-).


----------

